# hardened update???

## SnorreDev

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich das updaten soll? Seit meinem letzten sync beschwert sich emerge mit diesen netten worten:

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        hardened-x86-2004.0
```

Bei 

```
emerge -uDpv hardened-x86-2004.0
```

meint er ich soll ein = anhaengen. Soweit sogut - tue ich das meint er dann kackfrech

```
Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "hardened-x86-2004.0=".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## comio

Sorry, I'm italian...

You should see this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131038&highlight=hardenedx862004

I's a mistake!

Ciao Ciao

----------

## SnorreDev

Thanks for your reply 

I found another interesting thread about this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131033&highlight=hardened

----------

## toskala

einfach mal warten bis die rsync mirror sich updated haben und dann nochmal nen sync machen.

----------

